# Unreal!



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 23, 2012)

Man, what a hunt!  I can't believe how GOD has smiled on me this past week.  The whole thing seems unreal!

Yesterday afternoon at Horse Creek, I strapped on all my gear and decided to make the long walk back to the spot me and Robert call the "2 Mile Oak".  On my way back, I came across a Swamp Chestnut that was dropping hard, and showing a good bit of sign.  I knew that a lot of the sign was from hogs, but some of it had to be deer.  I found one pile of droppings, and saw some deer tracks here and there around the tree.  I studied the spot for a while, and finally picked out a tree to climb that would give me plenty of cover.

From the time that I got on the stand, I didn't like the setup.  I had plenty of cover alright, so much that I couldn't shoot under a good portion of the chestnut.  The limbs that were blocking my shots were out of reach.  I contemplated climbing down and drilling another tree, but kept debating the move until it was too late to do it.  Right at that time when you expect to see one, a doe came in and fed under the tree for a good 10 minutes, all the while within 15 yards.  I was upset with myself for making a rookie mistake, and just as soon as she eased off, which was right at dark, I climbed down, picked out a better tree, and drilled my holes and got set up for the next morning.

My clock went off at 5:45 this morning, and I jumped up and hit the showers.  I wanted to go in as clean and scent free as possible.  As soon as I could get dressed, I headed out so I could be on stand and settled in before daylight.

I had on about every layer of clothes I had brought, but almost froze as I hurriedly made the 15 minute walk to the chestnut.  Once I got on stand, I pulled the hood of my jacket over my head and waited for day to break.  At approximately 7:10, I thought I heard a deer grunt somewhere in the blackness out in front of me.  It was only one time, very faint, with no other sounds accompanying it.  I got to thinking that maybe it was a bird of something and wrote it off.  About 5 minutes later, I heard it again.  I pulled my hood off my head so I could hear better.  Nothing for the next several minutes...

All of a sudden, I heard the unmistakable crunch of a chestnut acorn.  Only two critters in the woods, that I know of, to make that sound.  Deer and hogs.  At this time, it was just light enough that I could shoot to about  5 yards, and couldn't see much past that.  Several minutes, and busted acorns later, I glimpsed movement and saw a deer easing in under the offside of the tree.  It looked like a doe, but the light was so dim it was hard to tell.  I watched it for several minutes, then suddenly saw another deer further out on the edge of the slough.  It looked like a cow!  I couldn't see antlers, but knew by the discrepancy of size between the two deer that this one was a buck!

I eased my hand up and flipped on the video camera.  The bright light from the LCD screen lit up my arm.  I hit record, and then slowly, like molasses in the winter time, moved my hand back down to the bowstring.  It was still so early, the video screen was solid black.  I left it recording thinking that if these deer fed for a while, eventually there would be enough light to film.  

About 10 minutes later, after having ample opportunity to shoot the doe at 5-7 yards, she decided her belly was full and started walking away from the tree.  The buck was still on the offside of the tree, but I knew he wouldn't be far behind her.  Luckily, the route of her departure would bring him through a clear lane where I could shoot.  By this time, I was able to see the deer clearly in the camera, and was following him along.  There was still a bunch of foliage in the way, and I hadn't had a clear look at his rack, but he was coming.  I shoved the camera ahead of him, in the hole where I hoped to get a shot.  He was coming fast now, and I had to scurry to get on the string.  

When he hit the hole, I drew, and simultaneously mouth bleated to get him to stop.  As if on cue, he stopped on his mark.  I can remember baring down hard on the spot I wanted to hit, and the next thing I know, yellow feathers were sticking out from there.

I watched him run for a few yards before he disappeared from view, and then a few seconds later I heard him crash.  The sounds of a sucking chest wound filled the air momentarily, and then all was silent.  I gave him a few minutes and then got down to take a look at him.  I stepped off 12 yards to the spot he was standing, and saw blood at the hit.  A short 55 yards later I was standing over him.  

Can't believe I've killed the two biggest bucks of my life within 5 days of each other.  He's probably a hair smaller than the one I killed last Friday, but to me he's even more special.  Heck of a buck on public land.

Thanks to Dennis and Robert for helping me get him out.  I probably could have done it without them, but I sure didn't want to!  Lol!

Robert has some better pics.  Maybe he'll post them up.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow!!!! Thats awesome Chris!!!


----------



## Necedah (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow...thanks for taking us on that kill. Your amazing!

Dave


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 23, 2012)

That is a stud! Congrats on another well earned trophy!


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats to you Chris...Wow..you have had a week and a half!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 23, 2012)

Well I guess I'll unpack cause you done killed them all. Congratulations Chris on another fine animal. Be down there around noon tomorrow.  Save me a squirrel or dillo.mIKe


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats on another fine buck and thanks for the story.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Oct 23, 2012)

Outstanding Chris!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 23, 2012)

when yer hot yer hot! congrats Chris,leaving Augusta around noon tomorrow,hope to get to finally meet you and R.C. there.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Oct 23, 2012)

Going to be an awesome video!!!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome !!!


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 24, 2012)

Thats a brute! Nice job


----------



## Glenn (Oct 24, 2012)

Great story and deer!


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 24, 2012)

You're on Fire!! Congrats


----------



## Al33 (Oct 24, 2012)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm almost speechless bud!  Great job Chris!  They need to update the totals on the Challenge.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 24, 2012)

congrat  all those miles of scouting pays off again


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 24, 2012)

You are having a fantastic season Chris! What cable channel is your Traditional Bowhunting  T. V. show going to be on?


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow! Just wow.


----------



## GrayG (Oct 24, 2012)

You must be living right Chris!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Moose is right!!! I know that rack is bigger than it looks in the pic's, your big grins make it look smaller.

I loved the texts you sent to RC who forwarded them to me. At first I thought they were from last week and you were talking about that first buck and wondered why Robert was sending them so late. I then checked the times and put 2&2 together. I can hardly wait to see the video footage you will have put together this season. Guess you better go get you an Alabama license now, they have a January rut you know.


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 24, 2012)

Here I am seeing nothing but small bucks and no does and you're killing everything in the woods.lol  Killin big bucks too! I am happy as can be for you though. Wish I could come down and hunt with ya'll but just can't.Ya'll have fun down there.


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 24, 2012)

WOW...you are on fire man! Congrats!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Super nice. Congrats


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 24, 2012)

Man, that is awesome!  This has been a great year for you, no doubt!!!  Keep em comin'


----------



## SWilson (Oct 24, 2012)

Great story and a beautiful buck! Looks like you're having a great year!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome Chris! I am proud for ya!


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 24, 2012)

I am proud for you chris, thats another great buck. Cant wait for the footage.


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 24, 2012)

WoW!  Good deal Brother.  Now bring down them does.  I can't wait till' this video of y'alls comes out.  Please include some video of y'all using the woodpecker drill as well.  Y'all make it sound easy, but mine wears me out.


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 24, 2012)

good stuff! congrats on both bucks!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 24, 2012)

Another great buck, congrats on your season!


----------



## gregg dudley (Oct 24, 2012)

Thought I posted a response from my phone, but I must not have.  Probably just as well as it would have been deleted and had me kicked off of gon!    Congratulations on a well earned and justly deserved trophy.  Few people put in the time that you do.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 24, 2012)

Thats how you do it Chris, congrats bud. Very nice buck or bucks I should say. Your on a role man.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Oct 24, 2012)

Buy a lottery ticket while your luck last.....Congrats.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 24, 2012)

You are RED HOT man!  Way to go!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 24, 2012)

Super! Congratulations, Chris!


----------



## WildWillie (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats,Chris thats a fine buck!


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 24, 2012)

man!! that's awesome!!!! You are gettin' it done this year!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 25, 2012)

You'll prolly have a 150" 12 pointer under your stand for 2 hours next hunt that you don't have a tag for!  Please get some video for us!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Oct 25, 2012)

Great job!!  You work hard and it shows.


----------



## PassingThrough (Oct 25, 2012)

Man Chris you are making it look too easy...And I know its not! Way to go. Great Bucks! I hope to see one half that size. Congratulations!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 25, 2012)

Here is another pic or two of the critters...




And here is a pic telling how the hard work went afterwards. 

Brother Dennis Rice on the left is toting the cape that may weigh a few pounds. Chris on the right has a stand he brags about only weighing a half pound or so and in his meat sack is two backstraps and a foot or something...And I`m in the back packing out mostly the whole beast...Luckly we were only a tad over a mile in the swamp.RC


----------



## Bowana (Oct 25, 2012)

You the man! Congrats!


----------



## Rare Breed (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats! Another fine buck!


----------



## gurn (Oct 26, 2012)

Man Chris that is unreal. Great job.


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 26, 2012)

WOW what a season ,  congrats
God has smiled on you most certainly, amen brother.


----------



## Tikki (Oct 26, 2012)

Chris Spikes.....more deadly than Hoof and Mouth disease!!! Way to go Chris!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Chris, when you put your video together, it would be great if you included your Tree Shark sharpening video in there somewhere. I know I sure learned a lot from watching it and I think many others did too!

Congrats again on a great season so far!


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 27, 2012)

that is a BRUTE!


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 27, 2012)

Well Done!!!!


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 28, 2012)

Stellar Season!!!!!

Just..........Wow!!!

Awesome!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 28, 2012)

You are layin em down. Great memories for sure.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 29, 2012)

Killing a big buck is always a special thing no matter where you hunt.  But a traditional buck on public land has to be the ultimate !!  Congratulations.
Kingfish


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 30, 2012)

It feels mighty strange heading to the woods and hoping you don't see a buck...especially this time of year.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Oct 31, 2012)

Chris, you and RC are in the Whitetail Bowhunter Hall of Fame, as far as I am concerned.  Wow, what great lessons you guys give us as you tell the stories of your hunts.  Two great bucks.  Wow.  Well done


----------

